# 25mm to 20mm bases



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, i got roughly 2000 pts worth of beastmen from my friend, and i realized the ungors are still on their old slotted 25mm bases, but the model itself looks identical to the current 20mm ones. So i was thinking i could melt the plastic glue, cut the slots off, and rebase on 20mm? Any suggestions on how to do that? Otherwise i have to just do a 5x4 formation and tell my opponent that its actually 30 ungors instead of 20...


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

If those were the bases supplied when he bought them then, assuming the headline "what came in the box" group are correct, then you do not have to rebase them to make them legal.

if you wish to rebase them then it depends on which surfaces are glued: as plastic glue merges two surfaces it would not be easy to unmelt the bond.

If the bottoms of the feet are melted then I suggest cutting roughly through the base around the feet to grant esy access then trim closer to the feet anf finally file the base of the feet flat; with flocking the slight extra thickness should not be obvious.

if the tab is the only bit glued then you will hopefully be able to slip a thin sharp knife under the feet and using long shallow strokes separate the foot form the tab.


----------



## VeronaKid (Jan 7, 2010)

You never have to rebase to a smaller base- only going in the other direction. Having a bigger base than what is "currently included" can only hurt you, as your unit is going to be less nimble and you're going to face more enemy attacks. Everything I've ever heard has been that you can always go to a bigger base, just never a smaller one.

So, basically, I'd leave 'em as they are, unless being at a very mild competitive disadvantage is really important to you.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I have the same situation with some chameleons that I have. They are on the larger base (which they came with). I have already based them (starting out, I thought it was the right base). Long story short, I decided that I would leave them (they look good as is). Besides, with chameleons, if they get into close combat, they will not be there long enough for it to matter. :laugh:


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

as David said it should be fine and the only time it matter if its 25mm or 20mm is if your making a horde. (200mm wide vs 250mm wide) If that really matters you can buy new base and fellow David's steps in his post, the link below is for new base's.
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...atId=cat470008a&rootCatGameStyle=paints-tools


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

If you wish to re-base, it's fairly easy, actually. Flex the base at the narrow point, where the plastic is thinnest like breaking a cracker, it should come off the tab, allowing use of new 20mm slottabases. I was fortunate in that I'd based all my Beastmen on 25mm magnet bases, and rebasing was rather easy.


----------

